# IL BARRIO E' MORTO...



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

*De profundis clamavi ad te, Domine: 
Dornine, exaudi vocem meam. 
Fiant aures tuae intendentes in vocem deprecationis meae. 
Si iniquitates observaveris, Domine, Domine, quis sustinebit? 
Quia apud te propitiatio est, et propter legem tuam sustinui te, Domine. 
Sustinuit anima mea in verbo eius, speravit anima mea in Domino. 
A custodia matutina usque ad noctem speret Israel in Domino. 
Quia apud Dominum misericordia, et copiosa apud eum redemptio. 
Et ipse redimet Israel ex omnibus iniquitatibus eius*...

*HI, HI, HI...*​


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2008)

niente fiori ma opere di bene
mandate le vostre offerte 
alla fondazione samurai psicolabili  e incontinenti 
grazie


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2008)

*OK*

SOLO OFFERTE?SON ACCETTATE DENUNCE,ACCUSE E DIFFAMAZIONI GRATUITE?


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> niente fiori ma opere di bene
> mandate le vostre offerte
> alla fondazione samurai psicolabili e incontinenti
> grazie


... hi, hi, hi... eppure... eppure... guarda bene... osserva... prova a fingerti, almeno un po', intelligente... forse, potresti capire quel ch'è successo... anche tu... potresti farcela a capire... hi, hi, hi... non è banale... quel ch'è accaduto... no... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2008)

come seconda opzione 
pro ricerca internazionale sulla piorrea dei castorini


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> come seconda opzione
> pro ricerca internazionale sulla piorrea dei castorini
















   già va meglio


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2008)

*FEMMINA*

BE ALLORA RISOLTA LA QUESTIONE PIORREA DEI CASTORINI...CON TUTTO IL BEL MATERIALE SFORNATO ULTIMAMENTE...SALVIAMO PURE LA FONDAZIONE..OCHE GIULIVE...!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> come seconda opzione
> pro ricerca internazionale sulla piorrea dei castorini


... che banale... che prosaica... pedestre direi... a basso reddito, _ulterior_-mente, sconosciuta al fisco... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... sintassi incerta... grammatica _tra_-ballante... contenuto _melm_-oso... _livo_-roso... _bi_-liare, direi... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> già va meglio


... Ciao Medusa... ho visto che hai corretto "Bivii"... ti ringrazio... mi infastidiva molto... quelle due "ii" erano davvero orrende... senti, dimmi una cosa, l'hai copiato da qualche parte oppure hai fatto tu l'errore, trascrivendo la frase?...


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... che banale... che prosaica... pedestre direi... a basso reddito, _ulterior_-mente, sconosciuta al fisco... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... sintassi incerta... grammatica _tra_-ballante... contenuto _melm_-oso... _livo_-roso... _bi_-liare, direi... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


stai a guardare il capello quando ci sono tanti poveri castorini che abbisognano di dentiere.
mi meraviglio...una sfera come te.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Ciao Medusa... ho visto che hai corretto "Bivii"... ti ringrazio... mi infastidiva molto... quelle due "ii" erano davvero orrende... senti, dimmi una cosa, l'hai copiato da qualche parte oppure hai fatto tu l'errore, trascrivendo la frase?...


no, no. Tutta farina del mio sacco. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Però se vai su google cìè anche bivii


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> stai a guardare il capello quando ci sono tanti poveri castorini che abbisognano di dentiere.
> mi meraviglio...una sfera come te.


... hai studiato?... vai a studiara dai... quando avrai un reddito decente e una cultura sufficiente... ti darò udenza... HI, HI, HI... forse...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, no. Tutta farina del mio sacco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... purtroppo sì... in internet la lingua italiana viene davvero massacrata... tutti vogliono pontificare su tutto ma poi, non sanno nemmeno scrivere in un italiano decente... "_Bivii_" è sbagliato... è un errore micidiale... per aggiungere la "ii" finale, ci sone delle regole grammaticali ben precise... e chiare...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Marzo 2008)

ma che burdell è success qua dent?


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che burdell è success qua dent?


... ciao Anna... il BARRIO chiude... viene _CASSATO_ in quanto emerita _CASSATA_... hi, hi, hi... tutto torna come prima... ci saranno dei moderatori senza alcun potere se non quello di far da spazzini... sì, insomma, degli operatori ecologici del forum che ramazzeranno le immondizie... al bisogno... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old Cat (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> *De profundis clamavi ad te, Domine: *
> 
> *Dornine, exaudi vocem meam. *
> *Fiant aures tuae intendentes in vocem deprecationis meae. *
> ...


 
AMENNNNNN


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ciao Anna... il BARRIO chiude... viene _CASSATO_ in quanto emerita _CASSATA_... hi, hi, hi... tutto torna come prima... ci saranno dei moderatori senza alcun potere se non quello di far da spazzini... sì, insomma, degli operatori ecologici del forum che ramazzeranno le immondizie... al bisogno... HI, HI, HI...


tutto il forum moderato, quindi?
vedemo come andrà...
io per i moderatori non voto.
non volevo la moderazione e quindi è inutile che io voti adesso per eleggerne uno.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tutto il forum moderato, quindi?
> vedemo come andrà...
> io per i moderatori non voto.
> non volevo la moderazione e quindi è inutile che io voti adesso per eleggerne uno.


... NO, NON TUTTO MODERATO... CREIAMO UNO SPAZIO NON MODERATO... LA STANZA 101... DEL RESTO ME NE FREGO...


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2008)

*RAPPRESENTO*

RAPPRESENTO CHE FRA CHI PUO ESSER VOTATO COME MODERATORE CI SON DEI NICK CHE SONO TUTTO UN PROGRAMMA....CI MANCAVANOPACCIANI,KATANGA E LOTTI......I MITICI COMPAGNI DI MERENDE!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> RAPPRESENTO CHE FRA CHI PUO ESSER VOTATO COME MODERATORE CI SON DEI NICK CHE SONO TUTTO UN PROGRAMMA....CI MANCAVANOPACCIANI,KATANGA E LOTTI......I MITICI COMPAGNI DI MERENDE!!


... hai visto?... hi, hi, hi... è la fine di questo forum... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> *De profundis clamavi ad te, Domine: *
> 
> *Dornine, exaudi vocem meam. *
> *Fiant aures tuae intendentes in vocem deprecationis meae. *
> ...


ho chiamto il becchino dove lo faccio venire?


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> ho chiamto il becchino dove lo faccio venire?


... l'importante è che _venga_... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... il becchino, intendo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... NO, NON TUTTO MODERATO... CREIAMO UNO SPAZIO NON MODERATO... LA STANZA 101... DEL RESTO ME NE FREGO...


quindi tu proponi che una sezione venga lasciata libera.
per me va bene.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2008)

*CHEN*

FACCIAMOCI A CAPIRE!!GIOVANNI è STATO ACCUSATO INGIUSTAMENTE DI ESSER DI PARTE...E SI è BECCATO DI TUTTO....SORVOLIAMO...MA QUALE GARANZIA PUò DARE LETTRICE?PERSA?MA SCHERZIAMO VERO?MA DICO COME GLI è VENUTO IN MENTE DI PROPORSI?COME?MA HANNO PROPRIO LA FACCIA COME IL SEDERE.....!!IO DOVREI DEMOCRATICAMENTE ACETTARE DI ESSERE MODERATO DA LETTRICE?TANTO VALE BANNARMI....!!


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... l'importante è che _venga_... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... il becchino, intendo... hi, hi, hi...


 viene viene ..... il conto a chi lo deve dare?????


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> RAPPRESENTO CHE FRA CHI PUO ESSER VOTATO COME MODERATORE CI SON DEI NICK CHE SONO TUTTO UN PROGRAMMA....CI MANCAVANOPACCIANI,KATANGA E LOTTI......I MITICI COMPAGNI DI MERENDE!!


scusa, ma cosa ti importa?
la maggioranza vuole la moderazione e moderazione sia.
ero contraria ma se questa è la linea che intende seguire la maggioranza degli utenti io mi adatto.
spero solo che, come in ogni democraziO che si rispetti, diano anche alla minoranza una stamberghetta per bifolchi. così potremo continuare a tirarci pietre senza sentirci dei malati mentali...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> FACCIAMOCI A CAPIRE!!GIOVANNI è STATO ACCUSATO INGIUSTAMENTE DI ESSER DI PARTE...E SI è BECCATO DI TUTTO....SORVOLIAMO...MA QUALE GARANZIA PUò DARE LETTRICE?PERSA?MA SCHERZIAMO VERO?MA DICO COME GLI è VENUTO IN MENTE DI PROPORSI?COME?MA HANNO PROPRIO LA FACCIA COME IL SEDERE.....!!IO DOVREI DEMOCRATICAMENTE ACETTARE DI ESSERE MODERATO DA LETTRICE?TANTO VALE BANNARMI....!!


ma guarda che nessuno ti obbliga a restare se non ti vanno bene le condizioni...
voglio dire, vediamo come andrà e se per par condicio ci lascieranno una sezione del forum libera.
se così non sarà emigreremo altrove, per la gioia di tutti gli altri.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2008)

*ANNA*

SAI UN Pò MI IMPORTA...CHISSà PERCHè CREDO CHE ALCUNI SIANO UN Pò FAZIOSI...MAGARI SON PREVENUTO...!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2008)

*NO ANNA*

ANNA IO NON EMIGRO DA NESSUNA DA PARTE....IO STO QUI FIN QUANDO MI Và..E FIN QUANDO CI SON PERSONE PARTICOLARI....SE IL POSTO SI ABBRUTIRA..FRA COIONI E DISONESTI ANDRò VIA SERENAMENTE.....!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa, ma cosa ti importa?
> la maggioranza vuole la moderazione e moderazione sia.
> ero contraria ma se questa è la linea che intende seguire la maggioranza degli utenti io mi adatto.
> spero solo che, come in ogni democraziO che si rispetti, diano anche alla minoranza una stamberghetta per bifolchi. così potremo continuare a tirarci pietre senza sentirci dei malati mentali...


... INFATTI... SI APRE LA STANZA 101... NOI SCRIVEREMO LI' DENTRO... IO ME NE FREGO DEI MODERATORI... I MODERATORI HANNO PORTATO, INVARIABILMENTE, ALLA DISTRUZIONE E ALLA MORTE DI OGNI FORUM... SPECIALMENTE I FORUM COME QUESTO... SORVOLO SULLE CANDIDATURE... CHE MI FANNO SOLO PENA...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma guarda che nessuno ti obbliga a restare se non ti vanno bene le condizioni...
> voglio dire, vediamo come andrà e se per par condicio ci lascieranno una sezione del forum libera.
> se così non sarà emigreremo altrove, per la gioia di tutti gli altri.


... uno spazio LIBERO DEVE esserci... altrimenti anch'io me ne andrò... ma verrò qui, spesso, a correggere gli scritti... pur scrivendo altrove... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... INFATTI... SI APRE LA STANZA 101... NOI SCRIVEREMO LI' DENTRO... IO ME NE FREGO DEI MODERATORI... I MODERATORI HANNO PORTATO, INVARIABILMENTE, ALLA DISTRUZIONE E ALLA MORTE DI OGNI FORUM... SPECIALMENTE I FORUM COME QUESTO... SORVOLO SULLE CANDIDATURE... CHE MI FANNO SOLO PENA...


pero' scusa allora ci andiamo noi nello sgambatoio?????


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> pero' scusa allora ci andiamo noi nello sgambatoio?????


... no, io non lo ritengo un serraglio... sarà un LUOGO LIBERO... che, come ogni luogo LIBERO, vivrà degli SCRITTI e dei TESTI che lì verranno pubblicati... capisci?... sono i TESTI che fanno il luogo... non viceversa... uno scritto che "buca lo schermo", lo buca in qualsiasi posto venga pubblicato... il Barrio non faceva pena... facevano pena gli scritti pubblicati là dentro... la Stanza 101, sarà tutta un'altra cosa... vedrai... vedrai... tempo al tempo...


----------



## Old Domani (5 Marzo 2008)

l'anarchia non mi piace
sono favorevole pure io ad una moderazione
chi la farà non mi interessa, nemmeno mi interessa deciderlo
l'importante però è che siano rispettate le regole del quieto vivere e non siano ammesse modalità di espressione che con "l'espressione" nulla hanno a che fare
l'importante è che chi interviene non mandi a puttane un post solo per inserire faccette o scrivere hi hi hi in maniera isterica
amo leggervi, tutti indiscriminatamente
alcuni di voi mi piacciono di + di altri per svariati motivi, ma ciò non toglie che non apprezzi interventi che posso anche non condividere
tutto purchè non si varchi la soglia (mai scritta) del legittimo o del buon senso

Domani


----------



## La Lupa (5 Marzo 2008)

Bè... però, già che sei qua... http://tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=4080... vai a votare anche tu, per i moderatori.

Tanto ti sposti da qui perchè, Chen non l'ha ancora capito, ma queste discussioni NON devono stare nel confessionale.  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Ammirata che nonostante il pattume qualcuno abbia ancora il coraggio se non addirittura il piacere di leggerci,

Cordialmente salutiamo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Domani ha detto:


> l'anarchia non mi piace
> sono favorevole pure io ad una moderazione
> chi la farà non mi interessa, nemmeno mi interessa deciderlo
> l'importante però è che siano rispettate le regole del quieto vivere e non siano ammesse modalità di espressione che con "l'espressione" nulla hanno a che fare
> ...


... Capito?... capito il baratro verso il quale sta andando questo forum?... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...

... l'importante è che ci sia uno spazio nel quale si possa continuare ad inserire tutte le faccette di questo mondo... e tutte le risate HI, HI, HI... che ci pare... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, io non lo ritengo un serraglio... sarà un LUOGO LIBERO... che, come ogni luogo LIBERO, vivrà degli SCRITTI e dei TESTI che lì verranno pubblicati... capisci?... sono i TESTI che fanno il luogo... non viceversa... uno scritto che "buca lo schermo", lo buca in qualsiasi posto venga pubblicato... il Barrio non faceva pena... facevano pena gli scritti pubblicati là dentro... la Stanza 101, sarà tutta un'altra cosa... vedrai... vedrai... tempo al tempo...


ah okkkei
e io che pubblico? al limite le storie dei barbapapa'!!!! 
pero' non disdegno la lettura se non è difficile..........


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> ah okkkei
> e io che pubblico? al limite le storie dei barbapapa'!!!!
> pero' non disdegno la lettura se non è difficile..........


... Tu, se scrivi come hai scritto oggi, sarai una delle guardiane anti-filistei... sarai un segugio dell'ipocrisia... la stanerai e la esporrai al pubblico ludibrio...


----------



## Old Domani (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Capito?... capito il baratro verso il quale sta andando questo forum?... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...
> 
> ... l'importante è che ci sia uno spazio nel quale si possa continuare ad inserire tutte le faccette di questo mondo... e tutte le risate HI, HI, HI... che ci pare... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


pare ti abbia toccato
giusto e corretto
ma come ho precisato sei uno di quelli che non mi dispiace
sei solo molto "colorato" ed ogni tanto qualche tuo intervento è perfettamente azzeccato
potrebbe essere per la legge dei grandi numeri, ma voglio vedere altro con te

quindi non avertene con me se ho indicato il tuo "scritto" come una di quelle cose che reputo del tutto inutili o sterili, perchè in realtà il senso voleva essere altro.....ma probabilmente la mia capacità di espressione ha dei limiti

Domani


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Domani ha detto:


> pare ti abbia toccato
> giusto e corretto
> ma come ho precisato sei uno di quelli che non mi dispiace
> sei solo molto "colorato" ed ogni tanto qualche tuo intervento è perfettamente azzeccato
> ...


... ma no, dai, ti perdono tutto... anche quella cosa che leggo qui sopra... quello svarione... lasciamo stare... vedi, non è questione di "toccare" o meno... la questione è che, a mio modesto parere, la moderazione segnarà l'inizio della fine per un forum come questo... io, sostanzialmente, me ne frego della moderazione... ma voglio uno spazio NON moderato nel quale fare e scrivere quel cazzo che mi pare... capisci?... uno spazio nel quale chiunque possa entrare e scrivere come cazzo vuole... mettere faccine... faccioni... hi, hi, hi... ecc. ecc.... quando entrerò nella Stanza 101, la prima cosa che farò, sarà quella di svelare perché uso gli "hi, hi, hi"... il motivo c'è... ma nessuno, per ora, l'ha capito...


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Tu, se scrivi come hai scritto *oggi*, sarai una delle guardiane anti-filistei... sarai un segugio dell'ipocrisia... la stanerai e la esporrai al pubblico ludibrio...


ma smettila!
che fai, ti comporti come i filistei di cui tanto blateri? fai finta di scoprire solo oggi casa71?


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma smettila!
> che fai, ti comporti come i filistei di cui tanto blateri? fai finta di scoprire solo oggi casa71?


... calma... calma... leggi bene... per me, ogni giorno è un giorno nuovo... riconosco l'intelligenza di chiunque, quando ne vedo il lume... così come sono pronto a maltrattare gli imbecilli... quando scrivono imbecillità... non ho _pre_-concetti... non ho _pre_-giudizi... non m'interessano i nick... io guardo ai testi... quando casa71 ha scritto puttanate... gliel'ho detto... senza sconti...


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... calma... calma... leggi bene... per me, ogni giorno è un giorno nuovo... riconosco l'intelligenza di chiunque, quando ne vedo il lume... così come sono pronto a maltrattare gli imbecilli... quando scrivono imbecillità... non ho _pre_-concetti... non ho _pre_-giudizi... non m'interessano i nick... io guardo ai testi... quando casa71 ha scritto puttanate... gliel'ho detto... senza sconti...


si. e i ciucci (asini) volano.
guarda in alto! c'è n'è uno che si sta librando nell'aria proprio in questo momento.


----------



## La Lupa (5 Marzo 2008)

Plof.








Ciuccio incontinente.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Marzo 2008)

Hanno ammazzato pablo, pablo è vivo.


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2008)

comunque continuate pure a fare gli gnorri per non versare l'obolo ai castorini sdentati eh?


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Hanno ammazzato pablo, pablo è vivo.


io ho un alibi... (se puo' servire...)


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> comunque continuate pure a fare gli gnorri per non versare l'obolo ai castorini sdentati eh?


ao' se facessero fa' e dentiere da' mutua...


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2008)

*STERMINATORR*

QUALE SAREBBE IL TUO ALIBI?PERMETTI?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> comunque continuate pure a fare gli gnorri per non versare l'obolo ai castorini sdentati eh?


apri l'apposita stanza.
Per amor di cronologia ti consiglio la 102.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUALE SAREBBE IL TUO ALIBI?PERMETTI?


e mica me sbottono accussi'....

voglio er mio avvocheto...


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2008)

scusate ma se devo aprire qualcosa non mi spiacerebbe una profumeria , si può fare gentilmente ?


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> apri l'apposita stanza.
> Per amor di cronologia ti consiglio la 102.


io consiglio invece la 237
redrum...redrum...redrum...redrum...


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2008)

*OK*

OK CHIAMALO SEI FORMALMENTE INDAGATO...MI SPIACE!!


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma smettila!
> che fai, ti comporti come i filistei di cui tanto blateri? fai finta di scoprire solo oggi casa71?


 
Ehi canale 5, si fa per dire visto che mi hai chiamato in causa. 
IO MI SON PRESA DELLA DEFICIENTE DA CHEN, ANZI LA PRIMA COSA CHE MI HA SCRITTO IN ASSOLUTO E' CHE NON AVEVO RISPETTO DI ME STESSA E CHE NON ERO UNA BUONA MADRE.
E' CHIARO IL CONCETTO????????


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> apri l'apposita stanza.
> Per amor di cronologia ti consiglio la 102.


si' quella della carica, anche se la razza e' diversa...

(maron sperem' che nun me kazzia mo' Persa, visto che alludo alle razze...)


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> scusate ma se devo aprire qualcosa non mi spiacerebbe una profumeria , si può fare gentilmente ?


Una boccia di Zino Davidoff. Grazie.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> OK CHIAMALO SEI FORMALMENTE INDAGATO...MI SPIACE!!


enno' la telefonata e' a carico tuo, ao' mica so' scemo... 

...e' Perry Mason...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> scusate ma se devo aprire qualcosa non mi spiacerebbe una profumeria , si può fare gentilmente ?


se aprissi un sexy-shop te darei n'obolo, ma na' profumeria????

ao' ma che se venne la'???


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ehi canale 5, si fa per dire visto che mi hai chiamato in causa.
> IO MI SON PRESA DELLA DEFICIENTE DA CHEN, ANZI LA PRIMA COSA CHE MI HA SCRITTO IN ASSOLUTO E' CHE NON AVEVO RISPETTO DI ME STESSA E CHE NON ERO UNA BUONA MADRE.
> E' CHIARO IL CONCETTO????????


Chiarissimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















anche tu guarda in alto il ciuccio che vola!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> *si*. e i ciucci (asini) volano.
> guarda in alto!* c'è* n'è uno che si sta librando nell'aria proprio in questo momento.


... infatti... l'ho appena visto... HI, HI, HI... "_c'è_" ne sono altri?... hi, hi, hi... madonna che figure!... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Chiarissimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No preferisco guardare le persone reali a terra e divertirmi nel vederle sguazzare nella presuntuosa mediocrità.

ps mi sembra si chiamano CIUCHI


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> No preferisco guardare le persone reali a terra e divertirmi nel vederle sguazzare nella presuntuosa mediocrità.
> 
> ps mi sembra si chiamano CIUCHI


vedo che siete uniformati alle direttive.
ciucci è napletano.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> vedo *che siete* uniformati alle direttive.
> ciucci è napletano.


... che ne dici di una lezion-_cina_ di grammatica?... italiana, intendo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> No preferisco guardare le persone reali a terra e divertirmi nel vederle sguazzare nella presuntuosa mediocrità.
> 
> ps mi sembra si chiamano CIUCHI


... guarda che qui, non "_c'é n'è_" per Canale 5... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... che ne dici di una lezion-_cina_ di grammatica?... italiana, intendo... hi, hi, hi...


che ne dici di spostarti, tu e i tuoi discepoli non pens-anti, in un altro forum a tema dove le persone potrebbero essere interessate alle tue corr(dei)ezioni grammaticali, sintattiche e logiche?


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> che ne dici di spostarti, tu e i tuoi discepoli non pens-anti, in un altro forum a tema dove le persone potrebbero essere interessate alle tue corr(dei)ezioni grammaticali, sintattiche e logiche?


... su, su, dai... poi ti passa... mettici una pomata... ti sei presa una bella e pubblica _ri_-passata... ma vedrai che poi ti passa... su, su... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> vedo che siete uniformati alle direttive.
> ciucci è napletano.


in toscana si dice CHIUCHI CHE VOLINO!!!!!

e poi ops scusa se mi permetto (ma lo faccio visto che la toscana è la culla dell'italiano) ne dizionario sotto la parola ciuco trovo = asino dal latino cicur o cillus, dallo spagnolo chico e infine dall'arabo schiacharà che vuol dire raglio.
ma sai del resto io sono una mente non pensante, hai ragione con certe persone è diventato pesante anche pensare.


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... su, su, dai... poi ti passa... mettici una pomata... ti sei presa una bella e pubblica _ri_-passata... ma vedrai che poi ti passa... su, su... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


Quando verrà applicata la moderazione in questo forum i tuoi SCRITTI/TESTI 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  , *se continueranno ad avere questo tenore*, presumo che  potrai leggerli solo nello scannatoio. Diventerai un assiduo frequentatore di farmacie a forza di comperare confezioni giganti di pomate. Ti consiglio di cambiare esercizio ogni volta. Mi dispiacerebbe sapere che dove vivi le persone possano pensare che ne fai un così largo uso.


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> in toscana si dice CHIUCHI CHE VOLINO!!!!!
> 
> e poi ops scusa se mi permetto (ma lo faccio visto che la toscana è la culla dell'italiano) ne dizionario sotto la parola ciuco trovo = asino dal latino cicur o cillus, dallo spagnolo chico e infine dall'arabo schiacharà che vuol dire raglio.
> ma sai del resto io sono una mente non pensante, hai ragione con certe persone è diventato pesante anche pensare.


ma a me che importacome si dice in toscana, in liguria o da qualsiasi altra parte? ti ho spiegato che la parola era scritta in napoletano. se non ci arrivi non è colpa mia, chiedi a chen


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> in toscana si dice CHIUCHI CHE VOLINO!!!!!
> 
> e poi ops scusa se mi permetto (ma lo faccio visto che la toscana è la culla dell'italiano) ne dizionario sotto la parola ciuco trovo = asino dal latino cicur o cillus, dallo spagnolo chico e infine dall'arabo schiacharà che vuol dire raglio.
> ma sai del resto io sono una mente non pensante, hai ragione con certe persone è diventato pesante anche pensare.


con certe altre è invece diventato pensante anche pesare.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Quando verrà applicata la moderazione in questo forum i tuoi SCRITTI/TESTI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... suvvia, questa è una tua speranza... che non si realizzarà mai... considerato che è perfettamente LECITO correggere uno svarione grammaticale... una micidiale cazzata sintattica... potrò comunque farlo... e lo farò... _serena_-mente... ma te lo immagini?... dovrebbero passare il tempo a spostare i miei scritti... hi, hi, hi... sai che lavoro... io non offendo nessuno... _evidenzio_... _ri_-chiamo... aiuto l'umanità ignorante... ad emen-_darsi _d-_alla_ propria ignoranza... hi, hi, hi... mi pare che per oggi, tu, ne abbia _prese_ a sufficienza... "_Ch'é ne_" dici?... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... suvvia, questa è una tua speranza... che non si realizzarà mai... considerato che è perfettamente LECITO correggere uno svarione grammaticale... una micidiale cazzata sintattica... potrò comunque farlo... e lo farò... _serena_-mente... ma te lo immagini?... dovrebbero passare il tempo a spostare i miei scritti... hi, hi, hi... sai che lavoro... io non offendo nessuno... _evidenzio_... _ri_-chiamo... aiuto l'umanità ignorante... ad emen-_darsi _d-_alla_ propria ignoranza... hi, hi, hi... mi pare che per oggi, tu, ne abbia _prese_ a sufficienza... "_Ch'é ne_" dici?... HI, HI, HI...


l'idea del pagellino a fine mese l'hai definitivamente scartata?


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma a me che importacome si dice in toscana, in liguria o da qualsiasi altra parte? ti ho spiegato che la parola era scritta in napoletano. se non ci arrivi non è colpa mia, chiedi a chen


Senti caro io non ti conosco, sei appena entrato e ce l'hai con me. Tradotto?
Hai dei problemi? esponili perchè io con te non ne ho.
Io non lecco il culo a nessuno, io dico quello che penso con il mio cervello.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'idea del pagellino a fine mese l'hai definitivamente scartata?


... il forum è pubblico... non servono pagelle... è tutto lì... a memoria imperitura... nei tempi e per i tempi... hi, hi, hi... e nessuno può impedirmi di dire che una frase è scritta secondo la grammatica e la sintassi della lingua degli asinelli... nessuno... se l'errore non c'è, basta smentirmi... ma se c'è... hi, hi, hi... si prende e si porta a casa... comprendi?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... suvvia, questa è una tua speranza... che non si realizzarà mai... considerato che è perfettamente LECITO correggere uno svarione grammaticale... una micidiale cazzata sintattica... potrò comunque farlo... e lo farò... _serena_-mente... ma te lo immagini?... dovrebbero passare il tempo a spostare i miei scritti... hi, hi, hi... sai che lavoro... io non offendo nessuno... _evidenzio_... _ri_-chiamo... aiuto l'umanità ignorante... ad emen-_darsi _d-_alla_ propria ignoranza... hi, hi, hi... mi pare che per oggi, tu, ne abbia _prese_ a sufficienza... "_Ch'é ne_" dici?... HI, HI, HI...


dico che sei di una pochezza infinita se emenderai alle tue quotidiane offese con insulti dovendoti solo limitare alla correzioni grammaticali e/o sintattiche per non fare finire i tuoi testi/scritti nello scannatoio, con conseguente peggioramento dei tuoi valori epatici. Se fossi in te, mi metterei già da ora in cerca di un altro (ti piacerebbe che scrivessi "un'altro" eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   forum non moderato dove i tuoi reiterati insulsi insulti troverebbero migliore accoglienza.
"Io non offendo nessuno" è la migliore battuta che io abbia letto oggi....


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Senti caro io non ti conosco, sei appena entrato e ce l'hai con me. Tradotto?
> Hai dei problemi? esponili perchè io con te non ne ho.
> Io non lecco il culo a nessuno, io dico quello che penso con il mio cervello.


non ho problemi più di quanti non ne abbiano un po' tutti. Nessuno escluso. Ergo anche tu ne hai 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ergo tu pensa ai tuoi che ai miei ci penso io e me li risolvo da solo, stanne certa.
Grazie per il caro, ti sento più vicina


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> dico *che sei* di una pochezza infinita *se emenderai* alle tue quotidiane offese con insulti *dovendoti* *solo* limitare alla correzioni grammaticali e/o sintattiche per non *fare finire* i tuoi testi/scritti nello scannatoio, con conseguente peggioramento dei tuoi valori epatici. Se fossi in te, mi metterei già da ora in cerca di un altro (ti piacerebbe che scrivessi "un'altro" eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... notare la mirabolante virata dei tempi grammaticali... con assoluta ed incolta leggerezza, dal presente al futuro... con rapido rientro, claudicante, ad una sintassi da asinello... con totale inconsapevolezza dell'esistenza di interpunzioni, virgole, punti e virgola... deragliamenti epatici... consigli biliari e cistifellei... anticipazioni fecalomiche... insomma, se non è un andare in "_vacca_" questo... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non ho problemi più di quanti non ne abbiano un po' tutti. Nessuno escluso. Ergo anche tu ne hai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Punto primo io possiedo una valanga di problemi da quando sono nata, diciamo che se questa dote era in euro ora io sarei miliardaria e vivrei a montecarlo (francia)
Secondo lunge da me risolvere i tuoi problemi, se lo vuoi io ti posso aiutare ma come fanno tutti qui dentro su tua richiesta.
Tu assomigli a qualcuno e questo mi puzza.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> *non ho problemi* *più di quanti* non ne abbiano un po' tutti. Nessuno escluso. *Ergo* anche tu ne hai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... "non ho più problemi"... bene... "più di quanti"... che?... "più di quanti"?... hi, hi, hi... "Ergo"... sì... "Ergo tu"... che?... "Ergo tu pensa"... hi, hi, hi...

... ora, scusate, ma io chiedo: si può scrivere in questo modo nel 2008?... eppure, il livello è questo: quello di "Italia1" che riflette bene quello, purtroppo, dell'Italia... hi, hi, hi... dove può andare questo paese con ignoranti simili?... leggo la Lupa e mi sembra di leggere i pensieri di una bambina _ipo_-dotata di prima elementare... non si è in grado di mettere, correttamente, in fila, più di quattro parole...


----------



## Old Mab (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non ho problemi più di quanti non ne abbiano un po' tutti. Nessuno escluso. Ergo anche tu ne hai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pronti.... puntare... fuocoooooooooooooo!
mi spiace italia1, qui è aperta la caccia al clone.
Attacco solareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

scusate, ogni tanto, nonostante il pandemonio ho ancora voglia di scherzare.

ps= spostiamo tutti sti thread? giusto per non smentirmi.


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> pronti.... puntare... fuocoooooooooooooo!
> mi spiace italia1, qui è aperta la caccia al clone.
> Attacco solareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> ...


no tesoro non parlo di cloni io!


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Punto primo io possiedo una valanga di problemi da quando sono nata, diciamo che se questa dote era in euro ora io sarei miliardaria e vivrei a montecarlo (francia)
> Secondo lunge da me risolvere i tuoi problemi, se lo vuoi io ti posso aiutare ma come fanno tutti qui dentro su tua richiesta.
> * Tu assomigli a qualcuno e questo mi puzza.*


e chi se ne importa non ce lo vogliamo mettere?


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> pronti.... puntare... fuocoooooooooooooo!
> mi spiace italia1, qui è aperta la caccia al clone.
> Attacco solareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> ...


... oggi Italia1 è fuori servizio... ne ha prese talmente tante... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Marzo 2008)

L'atteggiamento di prudenza e di sospetto per eventuali  cloni è lecito e concesso.
L'attacco gratuito e offensivo solo per questo no.
Quanto al giudizio o all'impressione che i nuovi utenti si possono fare di vecchi nick è solo frutto di una precedente e sommaria lettura.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2008)

*CHE BARBA*

CHE BARBA...CHE NOIA,CHE NOIA...CHE BARBA....SIAMO STUFI E MA STUFI VERAMENTE....E...!!DIMMI TU CHI E CHE CI TOCCA LEGGERE!!!


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e chi se ne importa non ce lo vogliamo mettere?


Trovo il tuo comportamento direi molto fuori luogo.
Ce lo posso mettere anch'io caro "chi se ne frega" e aggiungo se non hai qualcosa di interessante da dirmi, visto considerazione che hai di me, con tutto il cuore evitami.


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... oggi Italia1 è fuori servizio... ne ha prese talmente tante... hi, hi, hi...
































io funziono benissimo. mi sto solo divertendo un pò.
sei di una pochezza infinita, lo ribadisco. prenditi un po' meno sul serio. Ti vedrei bene con il tailleur e la penna rossa sul cappellino di deamicisiana memoria...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> CHE BARBA...CHE NOIA,CHE NOIA...CHE BARBA....SIAMO STUFI E MA STUFI VERAMENTE....E...!!DIMMI TU CHI E CHE CI TOCCA LEGGERE!!!


... HI, HI, HI... Oscuro, qui è roba da COMICHE... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Trovo il tuo comportamento direi molto fuori luogo.
> Ce lo posso mettere anch'io caro "chi se ne frega" e aggiungo se non hai qualcosa di interessante da dirmi, visto considerazione che hai di me, con tutto il cuore evitami.


e metticelo!
Siamo o non siamo, come si spertica a scrivere il tuo chef chen, in un forum libero? E d'altronde io critico i tuoi testi, non la tua persona


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> L'atteggiamento di prudenza e di sospetto per eventuali cloni è lecito e concesso.
> L'attacco gratuito e offensivo solo per questo no.
> Quanto al giudizio o all'impressione che i nuovi utenti si possono fare di vecchi nick è solo frutto di una precedente e sommaria lettura.


Puo' essere, ma io non ho parlato di cloni. 
Questo ce l'ha con me se permetti vorrei saperne il motivo. Visto poi che è dieci giorni che entro ed esco e avro' lasciato 10 post ad esagerare, tranne oggi ovvio.
Per quello che mi riguarda quello che ho letto nel barrio io non ti ho attaccatta per niente, io e lo ridico vorrei capire come mai hai questa durezza nella scrivere. Se è un tuo modo di fare o qualche ferita dentro. Guarda io sto sanguinando, e non parlo come tanti qui dentro con il cervello io ci metto anche il cuore. So' cosa vuol dire soffrire, purtroppo. Libera di accettarlo o meno.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io funziono benissimo. mi sto solo divertendo un *pò*.
> sei di una pochezza infinita, lo ribadisco. prenditi un po' meno sul serio. Ti vedrei bene con il tailleur e la penna rossa sul cappellino di deamicisiana memoria...


... scusa ma non leggo tutto... mi fermo alla _popò_... hi, hi, hi... non sei all'altezza... e non ho tempo da perdere con i poveretti come te... quindi, *ARIA*... avanti il prossimo... cerco un avversario degno... un vero campione... non so che farmene di questi straccioni... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2008)

*CHE PALLE*

NON CI SORPRENDONO MAI,NOIOSI,TEDIOSI,PALLOSI,UFFà....IO POI PREFERISCO CANALE 5...A DIRE LA VERITà POI SON ABBONATO SKY...!!!COMUNQUE CHE PALLE!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> NON CI SORPRENDONO MAI,NOIOSI,TEDIOSI,PALLOSI,UFFà....IO POI PREFERISCO CANALE 5...A DIRE LA VERITà POI SON ABBONATO SKY...!!!COMUNQUE CHE PALLE!!


... hi, hi, hi... Oscuro, questi sono di una noia e di una banalità da far dormire gli insonni... madonna che degrado... presto avremo la _Stanza 101_... allora sì, che ci sarà da divertirsi... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e metticelo!
> Siamo o non siamo, come si spertica a scrivere il tuo chef chen, in un forum libero? E d'altronde io critico i tuoi testi, non la tua persona


Ma dico io ma tu ti sei fatto o cosa???????
Ma se fino all'altro giorno ho litigato con lui, ma che vuoi da me???
Invidioso? Geloso? Perchè ho scritto un tread su Tatina viene fuori tutto sto' casino? 

Siamo veramente alla frutta, io vorrei un caffè e pio il conto, grazie.


----------



## Old Mab (5 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> no tesoro non parlo di cloni io!


Io scherzavo casa.
Diciamocelo però, ogni volta che compare un nuovo nick chi non pensa almeno una volta "mi puzza di clone"? Io sì.. poi finchè il clone si limita a scrivere in pubblico nuove storie a me non importa un fico secco, anzi, ringrazio.


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... scusa ma non leggo tutto... mi fermo alla _popò_... hi, hi, hi... non sei all'altezza... e non ho tempo da perdere con i poveretti come te... quindi, *ARIA*... avanti il prossimo... cerco un avversario degno... un vero campione... non so che farmene di questi straccioni... hi, hi, hi...


eheheheheheheh
fra un po' non potrai dare più dello straccione a nessuno fuori dallo scannatoio 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























non ti preoccupare, quando sarai scannato, come è nella migliore tradizione. di te non si butterà via niente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























io voglio il capocollo!!!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2008)

*SI*

CHEN MI CHIEDEVO:COSA SPINGE SIMILI PERSONAGGI AD ESPORSI A SIMILI FIGURE BARBINE?VISIBILITà?UN MOMENTO DI NOTORIETà?COSA?PROBABILMENTE SE SCRIVESSE POSATAMENTE NON LO NOTEREBBE NESSUNO....INVECE VIENE QUI E SPARA,IN MODO AVULSO DAL CONTESTO...PROVOCA...CONSAPEVOLE CHE PRIMA O POI FINIRà MALE!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Puo' essere, ma io non ho parlato di cloni.
> Questo ce l'ha con me se permetti vorrei saperne il motivo. Visto poi che è dieci giorni che entro ed esco e avro' lasciato 10 post ad esagerare, tranne oggi ovvio.
> Per quello che mi riguarda quello che ho letto nel barrio io non ti ho attaccatta per niente, io e lo ridico vorrei capire come mai hai questa durezza nella scrivere. Se è un tuo modo di fare o qualche ferita dentro. Guarda io sto sanguinando, e non parlo come tanti qui dentro con il cervello io ci metto anche il cuore. So' cosa vuol dire soffrire, purtroppo. Libera di accettarlo o meno.


Guarda Casa.io non so cosa tu intenda per  *durezza*.
Io non sono né dura né acida. Aggettivi che ti sei permessa di appiopparmi in malo modo in base a due /tre scritti. Quelli dai quali non traspariva nè acidità, nè tanto meno astio non li hai neanche letti,evidentemente.
Io ti ringrazio per il tuo interessamento e ti concedo e prendo come atto di  sincerità il  parlare del tuo sanguinare. Io sono molto gelosa del mio dolore e delle mie ferite. Se permetti ,reputo oltremodo bizzarro che tu veda un grande dolore in me da 4 frasi buttate nel calderone del forum così prematuramente o da un atteggiamento un po' strafottente o brusco di pormi.tutto qua.


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ma dico io ma tu ti sei fatto o cosa???????
> Ma se fino all'altro giorno ho litigato con lui, ma che vuoi da me???
> Invidioso? Geloso? Perchè ho scritto un tread su Tatina viene fuori tutto sto' casino?
> 
> Siamo veramente alla frutta, io vorrei un caffè e pio il conto, grazie.


invidioso, geloso?
di te o di tatina? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















PS: fattelo spiegare da chen, ma l'apostrofo va prima, perchè privativo, quando usi sto al posto di questo. su, sorridi un pò. hai un avatar così simpatico e poi sei così seria.


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Guarda Casa.io non so cosa tu intenda per  *durezza*.
> Io non sono né dura né acida. Aggettivi che ti sei permessa di appiopparmi in malo modo in base a due /tre scritti. Quelli dai quali non traspariva nè acidità, nè tanto meno astio non li hai neanche letti,evidentemente.
> Io ti ringrazio per il tuo interessamento e ti concedo e prendo come atto di  sincerità il  parlare del tuo sanguinare. Io sono molto gelosa del mio dolore e delle mie ferite. Se permetti ,reputo oltremodo bizzarro che tu veda un grande dolore in me da 4 frasi buttate nel calderone del forum così prematuramente o da un atteggiamento un po' strafottente o brusco di pormi.tutto qua.


ecco. e quando io faccio lo stesso con lei per farglielo capire, se la prende. trattasi di miopia.
casa71, io non ce l'ho con te come non ce l'ho seriamente con la maggioranza delle persone di questo forum.


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Guarda Casa.io non so cosa tu intenda per *durezza*.
> Io non sono né dura né acida. Aggettivi che ti sei permessa di appiopparmi in malo modo in base a due /tre scritti. Quelli dai quali non traspariva nè acidità, nè tanto meno astio non li hai neanche letti,evidentemente.
> Io ti ringrazio per il tuo interessamento e ti concedo e prendo come atto di sincerità il parlare del tuo sanguinare. Io sono molto gelosa del mio dolore e delle mie ferite. Se permetti ,reputo oltremodo bizzarro che tu veda un grande dolore in me da 4 frasi buttate nel calderone del forum così prematuramente o da un atteggiamento un po' strafottente o brusco di pormi.tutto qua.


Non prendermi per pazza, forse affrettata ma conosco gente come te. E come vedi tu mi dici che sei gelosa del tuo dolore e delle tue ferite. Credimi non sono solo pochi interventi, io ho letto con curiosità in questi giorni le cose che hai scritto qua e là. A volte la durezza e la strafottenza come dici tu nel porsi nei confronti degli altri è una difesa. Conosco bene una persona a me vicina che per il suo atteggiamento ti è simile. Tutto qui.


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> invidioso, geloso?
> di te o di tatina?
> 
> 
> ...


io non sono seria io mi arrabbio quando non capisco, e credimi non capisco perchè tu insisti nell'appiccicarmi a chen.
abbi pazienza ma non capisco, eppure non sono così ottusa.

ps: caro, visto che ti è piaciuto, io rido e non sai quanto dalla mattina sino alla sera.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> invidioso, geloso?
> di te o di tatina?
> 
> 
> ...


... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi... è tutto il giorno che ti prendi delle badilate di merda in piena faccia, e ancora te ne avanza per far la pietosa _grammatica d'Italia_?... HI, HI, HI... ma da dove cazzo saltate fuori voi INFERIORI?... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Non prendermi per pazza, forse affrettata ma conosco gente come te. E come vedi tu mi dici che sei gelosa del tuo dolore e delle tue ferite. Credimi non sono solo pochi interventi, io ho letto con curiosità in questi giorni le cose che hai scritto qua e là. A volte la durezza e la strafottenza come dici tu nel porsi nei confronti degli altri è una difesa. Conosco bene una persona a me vicina che per il suo atteggiamento ti è simile. Tutto qui.


conosci qualcuno che non abbia mai sofferto o che non soffra perennemente?
Scusa, ma *gente come *te lo considero un po' fastidioso.
Sono qui da meno poco più di una settimana.
catalogarmi tra gente *come te* è offensivo. Non te ne rendi conto?
a me questa sembra durezza nel porsi.
Vedi quante prospettive ci possono essere?


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ecco. e quando io faccio lo stesso con lei per farglielo capire, se la prende. trattasi di miopia.
> casa71, io non ce l'ho con te come non ce l'ho seriamente con la maggioranza delle persone di questo forum.


... dovresti prendertela solamente con la tua maestra di s(_q_)uola elementare... per come ti ha ridotto... e con la tua genetica... per il cervello avariato che ti ha dato... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi... è tutto il giorno che ti prendi delle badilate di merda in piena faccia, e ancora te ne avanza per far la pietosa _grammatica d'Italia_?... HI, HI, HI... ma da dove cazzo saltate fuori voi INFERIORI?... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2008)

*CHEN*

LA DOMANDA NON è CHI è LA DOMANDA E PECCHè?PECCHè DOVEVA TOCCARE A NOI?


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dovresti prendertela solamente con la tua maestra di s(_q_)uola elementare... per come ti ha ridotto... e con la tua genetica... per il cervello avariato che ti ha dato... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


nessun errore in questo mio scritto? che peccato. ancora non ti sei accorto che po' lo scrivo una volta con l'apostrofo e un'altra volta con la o accentata....inferiore!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> conosci qualcuno che non abbia mai sofferto o che non soffra perennemente?
> Scusa, ma *gente come *te lo considero un po' fastidioso.
> Sono qui *da meno poco più* di una settimana.
> catalogarmi tra gente *come te* è offensivo. Non te ne rendi conto?
> ...


... "*DA MENO POCO PIU'*"... E' DAVVERO MICIDIALE!... HI, HI, HI... DA METTERE NEGLI ANNALI DEL FORUM... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... VAI COSI' MEDUSA... FACCI _SCOM_-PISCIARE DALLE RISATE... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> LA DOMANDA NON è CHI è LA DOMANDA E PECCHè?PECCHè DOVEVA TOCCARE A NOI?


pecchè 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   ve lo meritate


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> nessun errore in questo mio scritto? che peccato. ancora non ti sei accorto che po' lo scrivo una volta con l'apostrofo e un'altra volta con la o accentata....inferiore!!!


... te l'ho detto... non sei alla mia altezza... puzzi... emani un fetore da togliere il respiro... scommetto che hai un reddito da morto di fame... sei un illetterato... ignorante... scrivi come un cialtrone... te lo ripeto: *ARIA*... dai cazzo, voglio confrontarmi con gente alla mia altezza e non con un barbone... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... "*DA MENO POCO PIU'*"... E' DAVVERO MICIDIALE!... HI, HI, HI... DA METTERE NEGLI ANNALI DEL FORUM... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... VAI COSI' MEDUSA... FACCI _SCOM_-PISCIARE DALLE RISATE... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


pirla, è un errore di battitura.


----------



## oscuro (5 Marzo 2008)

*ITALIA 1*

CONTENTO TU O CONTENTA TU....TANTO LO SAI BENE A QUELLO CHE VAI INCONTRO,MICA SEI NOVIZIO....!TI PORGO IL MIO BENVENUTO!ABBIAMO UNA CERTA PREDISPOSIZIONE NEL PRENDERE A CALCI NEL CULO CIALTRONI E PROVOCATORI...E DEVO DIRE CHE CI RIESCE BENE....PERò DEVI ESSER ALL'ALTEZZA,IL GIOCO DEVE VALERE LA CANDELA...!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pirla, è un errore di battitura.


... hai sbagliato a "_battere_"?... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> conosci qualcuno che non abbia mai sofferto o che non soffra perennemente?
> Scusa, ma *gente come *te lo considero un po' fastidioso.
> Sono qui da meno poco più di una settimana.
> catalogarmi tra gente *come te* è offensivo. Non te ne rendi conto?
> ...


Se la trovi un offesa scusami. 
Io conosco gente che ha sofferto, e tanto e non sai quanto, tanto da desiderare la morte. Gente come mia madre. Persone che hanno sofferto in passato ma non riescono a metabolizzare e continuano a soffrire come dici tu perennemente. Gente che per le ferite che si porta ha indossato un carapace e si approccia agli altri, anche quelli che amano, con distacco e freddezza. 
Io credo che qui dentro non ci casca nessuno che sia felice, compresa me.
Mi sbaglio, sono affrettata, ho intuito in maniera sbagliata me ne dispiace.
Il mio astio stamattina era determinato dal fatto che Tatina la reputo una mia amica, e non capisco e non accetto il perchè alcune persone qui dentro la trattano con freddezza e cattiveria. Tutto qui.
Figurati, io stamani non mi ero neanche collegata. E' stata lei a chiamarmi.
Ho letto di volata stamattina, non sapevo neanche che dere era stata bannata e non ne so' il perchè. Ho scritto quel tread perchè dopo vari interventi suoi, all'ennesimo ho deciso di intervenire. E' stato un attacco che mi è venuto per difendere una persona a cui tenevo.
Condannatemi.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Se la trovi un offesa scusami.
> Io conosco gente che ha sofferto, e tanto e non sai quanto, tanto da desiderare la morte. Gente come mia madre. Persone che hanno sofferto in passato ma non riescono a metabolizzare e continuano a soffrire come dici tu perennemente. Gente che per le ferite che si porta ha indossato un carapace e si approccia agli altri, anche quelli che amano, con distacco e freddezza.
> Io credo che qui dentro non ci casca nessuno che sia felice, compresa me.
> Mi sbaglio, sono affrettata, ho intuito in maniera sbagliata me ne dispiace.
> ...


stai serena ,cara. Con amicizia


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Se la trovi un offesa scusami.
> Io conosco gente che ha sofferto, e tanto e non sai quanto, tanto da desiderare la morte. Gente come mia madre. Persone che hanno sofferto in passato ma non riescono a metabolizzare e continuano a soffrire come dici tu perennemente. Gente che per le ferite che si porta ha indossato un carapace e si approccia agli altri, anche quelli che amano, con distacco e freddezza.
> Io credo che qui dentro non ci casca nessuno che sia felice, compresa me.
> Mi sbaglio, sono affrettata, ho intuito in maniera sbagliata me ne dispiace.
> ...


... io dico che quello che ha cornificato Dererumnatura va santificato... fosse per me, gli erigerei un monumento... cazzo, una pazza del genere va trattata come si merita... cornificata e sfanculata senza pietà... d'altra parte, io ritengo che il 90% delle corna... siano ampiamente meritate... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hai sbagliato a "_battere_"?... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


sì. Non sono un'esperta. Non BATTO bene come te.


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

Aggiungo a quello che ho scritto stamattina provo continuamente tristezza. Credevo che questo forum fosse stato ideato perchè le persone potessero aiutarsi a vicenda.
Pensavo di portare il mio umile contributo.
Forse non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> stai serena ,cara. Con amicizia


Serenissima.


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... te l'ho detto... non sei alla mia altezza... puzzi... emani un fetore da togliere il respiro... scommetto che hai un reddito da morto di fame... sei un illetterato... ignorante... scrivi come un cialtrone... te lo ripeto: *ARIA*... dai cazzo, voglio confrontarmi con gente alla mia altezza e non con un barbone... hi, hi, hi...


perchè non vieni tu a farmi un pò 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  (questa era la volta del pò scorretto) d'aria?
ho giusto bisogno di uno schiavo che mi faccia un po' di aria con i palmizi. Prima dovrò farti castrare per farti diventare un vero eunuco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  o  ffro vitto e alloggio. da quando mi è morto il cane ho giusto una casetta e del cibo per cani avanzato . fa niente che il cibo è scaduto, tanto tu sei un tipo che si adatta, no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












inferiore!!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perchè non vieni tu a farmi un pò
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... PRRRRRRRROOOOTTTTTTTTTTTT... eccoti servita _nonnina_... è aria... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... PRRRRRRRROOOOTTTTTTTTTTTT... eccoti servita _nonnina_... è aria... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


sei l'unico essere umano (inferire ndr) che espelle aria? dovrebbero studiarti, sei un fenomeno (da baraccone, s'intende)
oppure non mangi ultimamente? papino non ti passa più il mensile? prova a chiedere di fare una colletta, sono sicuro che le persone di questo forum saranno ben liete di aiutare qualcuno caduto in disgrazia come te.


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Marzo 2008)

*chen*

volevo farti notare che sei caduto proprio in basso nella scala sociale...
stai scrivendo in libero e non in confessionale...


----------

